# Service Megaupload



## Mage-Li (4 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, 
je tiens a vous faire part de mon histoire avec megaupload. Je Télécharge régulièrement des fichiers hébergés chez eux, en temps que simple menbre et tout marche pour le mieux !

Jusquau jour ou jai voulu accéléré le processus, jai donc souscrit a leur offre prénium pour 2 jours a 4,99.
Le premier jour tout cest bien passé je pouvais enfin télécharger plusieurs fichiers hébergé chez eux en même temps, le pied !
Le deuxième jour, je ne pouvais plus télécharger aucun des fichiers hébergés chez eux! Jai insisté,essayé tout un tas de manip mais rien ny fessait, jai donc écrit un mail au service qui soccupe des problèmes des utilisateurs : account@megaupload.com
Nayant pas de réponse je renvoie un mail, avant que mon privilège de prénium prenne fin, mais je nai pas eu non plus de réponse, si ce nest le mail du reboot mindiquant que mon statu prénium prenait fin... Deux jours plus tard je leur refais un mail indiquant que jaimerai bien avoir des nouvelles de leur pars... Toujours rien...  Ca fait plus de deux semaine que jai envoyé le dernier mail et jattend toujours...

Je ne sais pas ce quil sait passé et le serait probablement jamais... En tout cas dés que mon statu de prénium fut terminé jai pu tétlécharger les même fichiers que je ne pouvais télécharger en étant prénuim, bien sur un par un mais cest mieux que de rien pouvoir télécharger en ayant payé...

Je voulais me re-inscrire en tant que prénium mais tout compte fait je préfère rester un simple membre  !


----------



## tribo (4 Décembre 2006)

salut,
j'ai jamais essayé de m'inscrir en membre prenium chez megaupload, mais je l'ai fait sur rapidshare.
Et finalement je me suis rendu compte que contrairement à ce qui est dit, il y a une limite, une sorte de quota par jour. Sur rapidshare c'est de l'ordre de 4 go / jours je crois.

Ca se trouve c'est pareil pour megaupload....


----------



## richard-deux (5 Décembre 2006)

Pourquoi payer sur Rapidshare ?
Il y a désormais ce site (http://www.rapidrip.com/) qui permet de télécharger plusieurs fichiers sans avoir le compte prenium.


----------



## tribo (5 Décembre 2006)

merci, je connaissais pas


----------



## pascalformac (5 Décembre 2006)

ou encore avoir ton propre site de partage
il y en qui font l'upload de dossier
ou passer par des ervices permettant l'envoi d'enormes fichiers par  email
(et oui) comme podmailer ( boite franncaise)
http://www.podmailing.com/accueil.html
( il y a une interface multi fichiers et /ou dossier) 

ou utiliser des trucs genre  pando
( multifichiers possibles)

dans les 2 cas les correspondant ne recoivent pas le fichier par mail , mais un avis de dispo qui permet le telechargement


----------



## Mage-Li (5 Décembre 2006)

Bien dans mon cas ce n'est pas moi qui est uplodé les fichiers, je ne fais que les récupérer...


----------



## pascalformac (5 Décembre 2006)

Mage-Li a dit:


> Bien dans mon cas ce n'est pas moi qui est uplodé les fichiers, je ne fais que les récupérer...


en ce cas ca doit pas etre dur de créer un script qui automatise
( Applescript ou Automator sont utiles pour les taches répétées)


----------



## robzebot (5 Décembre 2006)

J'ai eu un compte Premium de deux jours chez Rapidshare et si chez Megaupload c'est pareil, il prennent en compte le jour o&#249; on s'est inscrit comme une journ&#233;e enti&#232;re.
Il ne faut donc pas s'inscrire juste avant minuit.

Sinon, j'aime bien ce service-ci et celui-ci. dans le premier cas, l'upload en Flash ne fonctionne pas chez moi, mais le download avec Speed Download, bien. Dans le deuxi&#232;me cas, leur interface d'upload est vraiment tr&#232;s bien faite, mais il faut attendre une v&#233;rification (pas tr&#232;s longue).


----------



## Mage-Li (5 Décembre 2006)

Mon probléme se situé dans la période ou j'etais prénium? Megaupload t'envoie un mail en début et en fin de statu prénium.

pascalformac > bonne idée pour automator mais ca DL qd meme 1 par 1...


----------



## richard-deux (6 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> en ce cas ca doit pas etre dur de créer un script qui automatise
> ( Applescript ou Automator sont utiles pour les taches répétées)



Les sites comme Rapidshare ou Megaupload repèrent ton adresse IP.
Donc avec un script (par exemple Automator) cela ne fonctionne pas.

Ainsi si tu as une IP fixe, tu es embêté pour télécharger plusieurs fichiers car il y a un temps (entre 30 minutes et 1 heures) à attendre pour télécharger le second fichier.

En revanche avec un IP non fixe, lorsque tu finis ton 1er téléchargement, il suffit de se déconnecter d'internet et se reconnecter.
Le fait de de se reconnecter donne une nouvelle adresse IP et ainsi le téléchargement reprend sans à avoir à attendre un laps de temps entre les 2 téléchargements.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2006)

richarddeux a dit:


> Ainsi si tu as une IP fixe, tu es emb&#234;t&#233; pour t&#233;l&#233;charger plusieurs fichiers car il y a un temps (entre 30 minutes et 1 heures) &#224; attendre pour t&#233;l&#233;charger le second fichier.


je ne savais pas
Encore que... en theorie  ca n'emp&#234;che pas de construire un script qui automatise en tenant compte de cette contrainte de d&#233;lai
 evidemment le script le plus rapidement &#233;crit, et sans une faute de syntaxe, serait celui tout simplement &#233;crit par le cerveau : _"recliquer dans 2 heures pour charger le fichier suivant"_

( c'est un truc bien le cerveau , des fois  )


----------



## richard-deux (6 Décembre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> je ne savais pas
> Encore que... en theorie  ca n'empêche pas de construire un script qui automatise en tenant compte de cette contrainte de délai
> evidemment le script le plus rapidement écrit, et sans une faute de syntaxe, serait celui tout simplement écrit par le cerveau : _"recliquer dans 2 heures pour charger le fichier suivant"_
> 
> ( c'est un truc bien le cerveau , des fois  )



Là où il y a un problème est que lorsque tu veux télécharger le second fichier, tu dois entrer manuellement un code à 3 chiffre crypté.

En plus du délai entre les 2 téléchargements, il y a la clé criptée et là je ne sais pas si un script peut faire cela.


----------



## pascalformac (6 Décembre 2006)

tu as entierement raison 
 j'avais oublié ce détail de clef ( ca fait un moment que j'avais pas eu un lien megaupload)
clef precisement là pour bloquer les downloads automatisés

( il existe des logiciels qui surmontent plus ou moins bien  cet obstacle, certains bots arrivent à s'inscrire en masse sur des sites avec clef visuelle à l'inscription; mais bon ca part  sur un terrain glissant et ce n'est pas le but de ce fil )


----------



## MagicAladin (31 Août 2011)

Salut,

Je viens d'acheté pour lapremière fois un abonnement premium sur megauload pour télécharger des fichiers videos en hd. Mais je suis assez novice, je n'arrive pas à obtenir les liens de téléchargement. Peux tu me dire la marche à suivre pour pouvoir télécharger des fichiers à plus de 1GB?

Cordialement
MagicAladin





Mage-Li a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je tiens a vous faire part de mon histoire avec megaupload. Je Télécharge régulièrement des fichiers hébergés chez eux, en temps que simple menbre et tout marche pour le mieux !
> 
> Jusquau jour ou jai voulu accéléré le processus, jai donc souscrit a leur offre prénium pour 2 jours a 4,99.
> ...


----------

